# Cuadro Intense 6.6



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Amigos y miembros del Foro :

Voy a regalar un cuadro Intense 6.6 tamaño mediano con amortiguador Fox RP 23 en perfectas condiciones , a partir de éste momento se aceptan solicitudes , favor de enviar un P.M.

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow... que regalazo! :thumbsup:

Felicidades al q lo reciba


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

crisillo said:


> wow... que regalazo! :thumbsup:
> 
> Felicidades al q lo reciba


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crisillo :

Pues no lo vas a creer pero me estuve esperando a que terminara el juego Barcelona vs Inter a ver si alguien me mandaba un PM .

¡ Hombres de poca fé !!!! , nadie envió un PM , yo le iba al Inter y le tuve fé y pasó el Inter a la final y ahora con mayor razón estoy contento y me dan mas ganas de regalar el Intense 6.6

Acaba de entrar un PM de un amigo del foro , ni hablar ..... .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Enhorabuena en serio, para el suertudo que lo gane...


Bueno..y extra karma points para the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

pues para que PMs, si lo vas a regalar, me lo puedes regalar a mi y estare eternamente agradecido


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*The Last Santaclos*

Hola Last Biker, que pasó, de repente te llegó es espiritu navideño 

A ver explicanos, de que se trata:crazy: tines a todo el foro en suspenso :skep:

Nomas dinos a quien tenemos que matar :smallviolin: 
o que tenemos que hacer para obtener un exclusivisimo Intense 6.6 :ciappa:

Saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Luis,

Ya que estás con ese espíritu tan bondadoso, yo te acepto con todo gusto tu Ibis Mojo. Envíame un PM para ponernos de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

y que hay que hacer para "ganar" el "premio"??


digo, dice el dicho "no hay lonche gratis" y ps por un cuadrito de esos...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> ......
> 
> digo, dice el dicho "no hay lonche gratis" y ps por un cuadrito de esos...


Pues para mi regalado es regalado.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Inocentes palomitas...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

caray, apenas hoy estoy viendo esto... todavia hay 6.6? yo quiero dos!
saludos!


----------

